

Ask HN: How have people working for my start-up if I have no way to pay them? - ppjim


======
onan_barbarian
Clippy sez: "It looks like you are trying to find a 'technical co-founder'".

------
WillyF
Find a way to generate enough revenue to pay them, get funding or a loan, or
trade time for equity. If you can't get one of those three to work and you
can't do the work yourself, then you don't really have much of a startup.

------
NonEUCitizen
raise money

------
aDemoUzer
Interns.

~~~
aDemoUzer
ye, who has lowered me points shall be smitten by the hammer of the
Thooorrrrrrr!!

